# Have you done an inter-club Muay Thai fight?



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

If you have, how long did you train for before you had your first fight?

Did you feel you did well, did you feel you went to early, too late?

Would like to hear your experiences.

Thanks.


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

I did one after a year of training, but its important to know how many times you train a week, for mine, id lost over a stone of muscule after quitting weights to train thai, and i did one a week for bout 6-8months, but then i picked it up to 3 times a week. The interclub i did was fully padded, but you could hit as hard as you wanted, no light shots necessary, and after it was over 3 rounds, i won but i was sooooooo exhausted i had to sit down for about 30mins and not move. It was embarassing to look back, so after that i trained more times a week, i went to the sqaud fighters training sessions, and most importantly i ran at least twice a week.

Your first matchup should be of someone with the same time spent training, but you can gain the edge by being in good conditon, as most earlier fights will boil down to endurance not technique.

But if you do many classes a week like some of the my mates i got into thai, did thier first interclub after 6months,


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Thansk for your reply rsp.

Dude, Im currently doing it 4 times a week.

I will have to lose some weight as at the moment, Im 13 stone at 5'7, stocky not fat (as was into bodybuilding).

Sounds pretty good, perhaps I can do an interclub within the year at this rate!

Looks promising and I jog and do 1 session HIT.

The reason I asked is I went to an interclub comp on sat just gone watching the fellahs at the gym I go to fight. After watching all of the fights, I really did think Id love to do a bit of that, even if its just the once. They had gloves and shin pads on.

Cheers.


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

you'll have no problems mate. its probably a good idea to lose a lil muscule if your only doing thai, coz the heavier guys are well tall, unlike in mma. Im 5ft 8", lost a stone for the first interclub, then a year after that (had to wait til one came round for me) i was fighting at my natural weight of 9st 4bls.

If you feel your ready before a year is up ask your trainer if they think your ready. There are way more interclubs going on now days then compared to 5 years ago, so you should have to wait long for your oppurtunity.

Happy training mate.


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Spoke to more of the lads and they did their first inter comp approx. 6 months after starting!

The bird from our gym who is fighting on dec 05 muay thai legends in croydon started 9 months ago, this is also without shin guards, not sure if without head guards.

Good news on the weight loss so far though, down to 12.3 stone.

Goal is 11 stone come feb.


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

god, so youve lost 11lbs in a couple weeks, good going mate. you should be well on target for feb. Yea, some ppl can do it after a few months, all depends who they face. its ok if the other persons done it for 6months, if not, it will probably be one sided in the ring.

youve just gotta trust in your trainer to match u up fairly.


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

i would guess half is water weight though.

my drive to get one of those medal type things is goal moment, i havent earnt any trophys or medals and time is ticking :sad:, even if it is just something to say ive taken part in it (since inters have no declared winners).

thanks again for your comments rsp.


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

u can win hundreds of medals and throphies but its the respect you give yourself, and that gained from your trainer partners, coaches and oppentants. but its nice to show the future kids/grandkids when your older and say...look what i used to do :happy:

I tried throwing the ones ive gained away when i moved down here, but my old man took them and said its made him proud, and kept them in his closet back in herts.


----------



## Nickshally (May 15, 2011)

i done my first interclub after about 7 months of training,im also heavy for my height,im 5'7" and about 78kg,and lad i was matched against was 80kg and 5'10"ish,it was also his 3rd interclub so not a great match really lol.

i really enjoyed it tho and was told by my coach i done really well so was happy with that lol.


----------



## BRUN (Nov 4, 2009)

ive not done any and i do think about it, ive been going 2-3 times a week for about 18 months now but ive never really been a naturally athletic person and ive struggled with sparring too at times, i keep thinking i could do one but never gone for it


----------

